# "επιχειρηματολογώ": συντάσσεται με "ότι";



## Count Baltar (Dec 13, 2011)

Εμένα μου φαίνεται πως όχι, αλλά εγώ έχω πολλά τέτοια κολλήματα.


----------



## nickel (Dec 13, 2011)

Ωραία περίπτωση. Αν κοιτάξεις τα λεξικά, δεν θα βρεις παράδειγμα με «ότι». Ιδού:


_ο πρόεδρος επιχειρηματολόγησε υπέρ τής πρότασης, πείθοντας το συμβούλιο να την αποδεχθεί_ (ΛΝΕΓ)
_Διαπληκτίζονται αντί να επιχειρηματολογούν. | Δεν επιχειρηματολογεί σε καθαρά επιστημονικό αλλά σε ιδεολογικό / κομματικό επίπεδο._ | _επιχειρηματολογώ υπέρ κάποιου ή επιχειρηματολογώ για κπ. / για κτ._, χρησιμοποιώ επιχειρήματα για να το(ν) υποστηρίξω. _Επιχειρηματολογούσε υπέρ της χούντας, όταν όλος ο λαός αγωνιζόταν εναντίον της._ (ΛΚΝ)

Είναι φανερό ότι με το «επιχειρηματολόγησε ότι» κάποιοι αποδίδουν το «argued that», αντί να αρκεστούν στα _υποστηρίζω, διατείνομαι, ισχυρίζομαι_.
Απορία: Θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε και «ανέπτυξε το επιχείρημα...». Τι βάζουμε στη συνέχεια, «το επιχείρημα ότι...» ή «το επιχείρημα σύμφωνα με το οποίο...». Με τόσες χιλιάδες «επιχείρημα ότι» καταλαβαίνει κανείς τις επιρροές και τις τάσεις.


----------



## Count Baltar (Dec 13, 2011)

Θενκς. Είχα αρχίσει να φοβάμαι ότι γίνομαι γραφικός με τις εμμονές μου περί του τι δεν συντάσσεται με τι.


----------



## nickel (Dec 13, 2011)

Να προσθέσω και μια έκφραση που μου αρέσει και που βλέπω ότι δίνει και πολλά ευρήματα:
*...το επιχείρημα που λέει ότι...*


----------

